# Your 2018-2019 Season Thread



## thetrailboss (Nov 18, 2018)

You all know the drill....

*1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah*


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter

Bagged Belle on Sat when I found out they were Deer Run only. Just way too boring.


----------



## gahskier (Nov 19, 2018)

11/17/18 - Big Boulder
11/18/18 - Hunter


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 21, 2018)

3 days at killington

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiMom80 (Nov 21, 2018)

11/19 - Bretton Woods


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2018)

10/26 - K
11/10 -  Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 22, 2018)

Yesterday was day 4 all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanksgiving was day 5 all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 23, 2018)

11/11 - K
11/17 - K
11/24 - Magic (future)


----------



## jg17 (Nov 23, 2018)

Today is day 3 for me. Was going to go to either Snow or Hunter, but evening plans are keeping me local today. Big Boulder isnt exactly "exciting," but it's empty today and fine for just getting a bunch of quick runs in. Planning on Snow tomorrow and Hunter Sunday.

11/17 Hunter
11/18 Big Boulder
11/23 Big Boulder
11/24 Mt Snow
11/25 Hunter


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> *1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah*



*2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).*


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2018)

10/26 - K
11/10 -  Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)


----------



## Kleetus (Nov 24, 2018)

11/23 - Gore. Semi-pow day on High Peaks Chair

11/24 - Magic. Legit pow day

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 24, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).



*3.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (start your engines!) Powder Day!*


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 25, 2018)

Yesterday was day 6 at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Nov 25, 2018)

On pace for 7 days in November. And only one of those was slick WROD type skiing. 3 powder days. Amazing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 29, 2018)

Woooooooo I took a personal day!

Skiing fully open mad river tomorrow in NOVEMBER

Skiing fully open smuggs Saturday


----------



## 180 (Nov 30, 2018)

K 10/19
Hunter 11/17, 11/18, 11/21, 11/22, 11/23
K 11/24, 11/25, 11/28


----------



## catherine (Nov 30, 2018)

Stratton - 11/23
Killington - 11/24


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2018)

10/26 - K
11/10 -  Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 1, 2018)

2 days in November.  Belleayre on black Friday and Camelback yesterday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
​


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> 3.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (start your engines!) Powder Day!



*4.  December 2, 2018:  Alta (with the fam) Powder Day!*


----------



## SkiMom80 (Dec 3, 2018)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2
Bretton Woods - 11/19


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 3, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> 11/23 - Gore. Semi-pow day on High Peaks Chair
> 
> 11/24 - Magic. Legit pow day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


12/1 - Gore. Great conditions yet again!

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2018)

4 days, all at Huntah....


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 5, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 12/1


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 8, 2018)

Today was day 7

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 9, 2018)

Day 8 all at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2018)

10/26 - K
11/10 -  Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 						
12/8 - Cannon
12/9 - Bretton Woods


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 9, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> 12/1 - Gore. Great conditions yet again!



4. 12/8 - Gore. Trails with recently made snow were good. Everything else, not so much!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*5.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird*


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 9, 2018)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2018)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day. 
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice. 

taking next weekend off. rain looks likely and we have a friends big x-mas party that my gf has never missed.

we go to colorado early morning of 12/23 for 7 ski days.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2018)

10/26 - K
11/10 -  Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 						
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon


----------



## JimG. (Dec 10, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
​


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
​​


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2018)

10/26 - K
11/10 -  Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 						
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 						
12/12 - Cannon


----------



## JimG. (Dec 15, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
​​​


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 16, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> 4. 12/8 - Gore. Trails with recently made snow were good. Everything else, not so much!


5. 12/15 - Gore. Firm, but Rumor, Lies, and Double Barrel were fun.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 16, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington

There is still a ton of snow at K. Skied all over but best conditions were on natural snow trails and trees. Snow was firm and crunchy.
We could use a nice 12" storm. 
​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2018)

10/26 - K
11/10 -  Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 						
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 						
12/12 - Cannon
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 16, 2018)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*6.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird.*

The Mrs. Tally:  3 days
My daughter:  5 days


----------



## SkiMom80 (Dec 17, 2018)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16

Total: 6 days


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
​​​​​


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*7.  December 20, 2018:  Brighton (First Night!)*

The Mrs. Tally:  3 days
My daughter:  5 days


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2018)

So far Breck has been awesome with over 150" of snowfall so far.  They have set a resort record for the most open terrain before Chrismas break.  As of today 2745 acres open.


Wolf Creek     October 13th opening day
A Basin           October 19th opening day
A Basin.          November 11th
Breck.             November 18th
Keystone.       November 23rd
Breck.             November 24th
A Basin.          November 25th
Breck.             December 1st
A Basin.          December 2nd
Breck.             December 9th
Breck.             December 16th


Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2018)

10/26 - K
11/10 -  Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 						
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 						
12/12 - Cannon
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 23, 2018)

Kleetus said:


> 5. 12/15 - Gore. Firm, but Rumor, Lies, and Double Barrel were fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


6. 12/20 - Winter Park. Firm but fun bumps on Mary Jane

7. 12/21 - Copper. Nice and soft trees

8. 12/22 - A-Basin. Pick day of the trip. Some fresh and awesome steep bowl skiing in Zuma

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*8.  December 23, 2018:  Alta/Snowbird*


The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)

My daughter:  6 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)


----------



## catherine (Dec 24, 2018)

Stratton - 11/23
Killington - 11/24
Bretton Woods - 12/7
Attitash - 12/18
Sugarloaf- 12/19 and 12/20


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 24, 2018)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 						
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon 						
 12/12 - Cannon
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon


----------



## JimG. (Dec 26, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre

Love skiing X-mas day! Place was empty great snow everywhere all day. Still found groomed with 1-2" fresh on top late in afternoon.
​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 27, 2018)

Today at Killington was day 9

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2018)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2018)

Wolf Creek October 13th opening day

A Basin October 19th opening day

A Basin. November 11th

Breck. November 18th

Keystone. November 23rd

Breck. November 24th

A Basin. November 25th

Breck. December 1st

A Basin. December 2nd

Breck. December 9th

Breck. December 16th

Keystone December 23rd

Breck December 25th

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2018)

From Keystone looking over Lake Dillon.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*9.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)*


The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)

My daughter:  7 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 30, 2018)

Day 10 was an icy day at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 30, 2018)

Day 11 was another icy day at killington....

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 30, 2018)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice. 
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh. 
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day. 
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.

Got home this morning at 6 AM. Proud of myself for skiing on day of arrival and departure. Bar Dough in Denver is fantastic.

280k vertical feet tracked so far this season. pacing for my 1mm.


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2018)

Wolf Creek October 13th opening day

A Basin October 19th opening day

A Basin. November 11th

Breck. November 18th

Keystone. November 23rd

Breck. November 24th

A Basin. November 25th

Breck. December 1st

A Basin. December 2nd

Breck. December 9th

Breck. December 16th

Keystone December 23rd

Breck December 25th

Keystone December 29th

A Basin December 30th

From the top of Pali and Beavers

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 31, 2018)

Much improved day 12 at killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2018)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 						
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon 						
 12/12 - Cannon
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 1, 2019)

14 Days, all at Huntah...


----------



## dlague (Jan 1, 2019)

Wolf Creek October 13th opening day

A Basin October 19th opening day

A Basin. November 11th

Breck. November 18th

Keystone. November 23rd

Breck. November 24th

A Basin. November 25th

Breck. December 1st

A Basin. December 2nd

Breck. December 9th

Breck. December 16th

Keystone December 23rd

Breck December 25th

Keystone December 29th

A Basin December 30th

Breck January 1st

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 2, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27

Total: 12 days


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre

Got out at Belle yesterday with Scotty. No rain, sleet and snow all day. Skiing was OK until about 2:30 when things really firmed up. Natural terrain back to late summer form, i.e. dirt.

Now that the holidays are over hoping we can get back to winter.
​​​​​


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*10.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)*


The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)

My daughter:  7 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)


----------



## catherine (Jan 4, 2019)

Stratton - 11/23
Killington - 11/24
Bretton Woods - 12/7
Attitash - 12/18
Sugarloaf- 12/19 and 12/20
Loon - 1/4


----------



## bigbog (Jan 4, 2019)

Sugarloaf:
Dec 11, 13, 18, 21
Jan


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon


----------



## JimG. (Jan 5, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
​​​​​


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*11.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird (THE BEST DAY EVER!  6" storm turns into 20"!  Free refills!!!!!)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)

My daughter:  7 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 7, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6

Total: 14 days


----------



## JimG. (Jan 7, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre

Looks like starting this week it'll be worth it to drive farther to ski. Looking something like Killington on Wed Thurs, Mt Snow for my son's HS ski trip Sat, and Greek or Gore on Sun.
​​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 8, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 10, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*12.  January 9, 2019:  Brighton (Ski Utah Day)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)

My daughter:  7 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 10, 2019)

I skied 7 days in December all at my 2 local areas.  Mountain Creek and Mt. Peter.

And 1 day so far in January plus 2 in November so a total of 10.  I plan on going to Mountain Creek tomorrow morning too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 11, 2019)

I have about 35 days at alta and one at powderhorn. Many of those days are 3-4 hour sessions though. Overall Im having a fantastic winter!


----------



## Edd (Jan 11, 2019)

snoseek said:


> Many of those days are 3-4 hour sessions though.



I’m experiencing that more and more. Full days of skiing are quite rare.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*13.  January 12, 2019:  Brighton (night).*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)

My daughter:  7 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2019)

Wolf Creek October 13th opening day

A Basin October 19th opening day

A Basin. November 11th

Breck. November 18th

Keystone. November 23rd

Breck. November 24th

A Basin. November 25th

Breck. December 1st

A Basin. December 2nd

Breck. December 9th

Breck. December 16th

Keystone December 23rd

Breck December 25th

Keystone December 29th

A Basin December 30th

Breck January 1st

Keystone January 4th

A Basin January 6th

Keystone January 11th

Breck January 12th



Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 13, 2019)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 14, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6

Total: 16 days


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 14, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 14, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 6. 12/20 - Winter Park. Firm but fun bumps on Mary Jane
> 
> 7. 12/21 - Copper. Nice and soft trees
> 
> ...



9. 1/12 - Gore. Cold. Icy. Hardpack

10. 1/13 - Gore. Slightly warmer than day before. Icy. Hardpack


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*14.  January 13, 2019:  Snowbird*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)

My daughter:  7 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 14, 2019)

17 days so far at Sugarbush.   Single digit temps this weekend but with sunny skies and no wind.  100% open and took my first runs of the season on FIS and Lower FIS.  Natural snow trails in great shape at Mt Ellen.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## cdskier (Jan 15, 2019)

WWF-VT said:


> 17 days so far at Sugarbush.   Single digit temps this weekend but with sunny skies and no wind.  100% open and took my first runs of the season on FIS and Lower FIS.  Natural snow trails in great shape at Mt Ellen.



17 for me at Sugarbush as well (+1 day at MRG). Also took my first runs of the season on both FIS and Lower FIS this weekend. Agree that the natural snow trails are in great shape at Mt Ellen.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 17, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats


----------



## Zand (Jan 17, 2019)

1. 11/13: Sunday River (Powder Day)
2. 11/18: Wachusett
3. 11/19: Wachusett
4. 11/20: Killington (Powder Day)
5. 11/25: Wachusett
6. 11/27: Loon (Powder Day)
7. 12/4: Sunday River
8. 12/20: Wachusett
9. 12/23: Wachusett
10. 1/13: Solitude
11. 1/14: Snowbird
12. 1/15: Deer Valley
13. 1/16: Alta (Epic Powder Day)


----------



## catherine (Jan 17, 2019)

Stratton - 11/23
Killington - 11/24
Bretton Woods - 12/7
Attitash - 12/18
Sugarloaf- 12/19 and 12/20
Loon - 1/4
Attitash - 1/8
Loon - 1/14
Attitash - 1/15

On track to beat last year’s days - 36.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 18, 2019)

catherine said:


> Stratton - 11/23
> Killington - 11/24
> Bretton Woods - 12/7
> Attitash - 12/18
> ...



Nice mix of areas.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 19, 2019)

Busy day 13 all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2019)

Wolf Creek October 13th opening day

A Basin October 19th opening day

A Basin. November 11th

Breck. November 18th

Keystone. November 23rd

Breck. November 24th

A Basin. November 25th

Breck. December 1st

A Basin. December 2nd

Breck. December 9th

Breck. December 16th

Keystone December 23rd

Breck December 25th

Keystone December 29th

A Basin December 30th

Breck January 1st

Keystone January 4th

A Basin January 6th

Keystone January 11th

Breck January 12th

Echo January 19th  

Cool little place - lots of beginners which makes for interesting entertainment and makes you feel like a pro.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 20, 2019)

14th day was a epic powder day at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2019)

ALLSKIING said:


> 14th day was a epic powder day at K
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Missed you today. If I hadn't convinced Mitch to take a few laps at Snowdon we would have missed out on some great conditions in the trees there that's where all the snow blew today. Bitter cold and windy snow was blown and compacted big time. But trees were good.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 22, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 9. 1/12 - Gore. Cold. Icy. Hardpack
> 
> 10. 1/13 - Gore. Slightly warmer than day before. Icy. Hardpack



11. 1/19 - Gore. Mostly icy groomers. Moderate crowd for MLK but not terrible

12. 1/20 - Gore. Epic 22" pow day. Probably best conditions I have ever skied Gore in. Glades were bottomless


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jan 22, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2019)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice.
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh.
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day.
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.
01/05 - Smuggler's - 7" leftovers - Poacher's Paradise
01/06 - Stratton - Stratton sucks so bad.
01/12 - Sugarbush - leftovers from big storm
01/13 - Killington - excellent day, K skied fantastic
01/19 - Copper - 12" leftovers, but so crowded, quality over quantity
01/20 - A-Basin - with good friends from denver. the new beavers terrain is incredible.
01/21 - Copper - solo...sun and snow. my parents had to put their dog down this morning. these runs were for siena


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2019)

snoseek said:


> I have about 35 days at alta and one at powderhorn. Many of those days are 3-4 hour sessions though. Overall Im having a fantastic winter!



We thank you for bringing the snow!  67” in a week!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*15.  January 23, 2019:  Brighton Night Powder*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)

My daughter:  7 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22

Total: 22 days


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 28, 2019)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice.
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh.
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day.
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.
01/05 - Smuggler's - 7" leftovers - Poacher's Paradise
01/06 - Stratton - Stratton sucks so bad.
01/12 - Sugarbush - leftovers from big storm
01/13 - Killington - excellent day, K skied fantastic
01/19 - Copper - 12" leftovers, but so crowded, quality over quantity
01/20 - A-Basin - with good friends from denver. the new beavers terrain is incredible.
01/21 - Copper - solo...sun and snow. my parents had to put their dog down this morning. these runs were for siena 
01/26 - Sugarbush Lincoln Peak - No good, very bad. Ice. People. Barf.
01/27 - Sugarbush Mount Ellen - Very good. Not bad. Snow. No People. No Barf.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 28, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 28, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 11. 1/19 - Gore. Mostly icy groomers. Moderate crowd for MLK but not terrible
> 
> 12. 1/20 - Gore. Epic 22" pow day. Probably best conditions I have ever skied Gore in. Glades were bottomless



13. 1/27 - Gore. Surprise 6". Good thing too because without it the snow underneath was no bueno


----------



## catherine (Jan 28, 2019)

Stratton - 11/23
Killington - 11/24
Bretton Woods - 12/7
Attitash - 12/18
Sugarloaf- 12/19 and 12/20
Loon - 1/4
Attitash - 1/8
Loon - 1/14
Attitash - 1/15
Sunday River - 1/24, 1/25 & 1/26


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2019)

A cold day 15 at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 1, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre

​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 2, 2019)

Day 16 at killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 3, 2019)

Day 17 at killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 3, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*16.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird (Superb Owl Powder!)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)

My daughter:  13 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
​​​​​


----------



## SkiMom80 (Feb 4, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3

Total: 24 days


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 4, 2019)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12
8. Okemo 2/2
9. Okemo 2/3


----------



## JimG. (Feb 4, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## Zand (Feb 6, 2019)

1. 11/13: Sunday River (Powder Day)
2. 11/18: Wachusett
3. 11/19: Wachusett
4. 11/20: Killington (Powder Day)
5. 11/25: Wachusett
6. 11/27: Loon (Powder Day)
7. 12/4: Sunday River
8. 12/20: Wachusett
9. 12/23: Wachusett
10. 1/13: Solitude
11. 1/14: Snowbird
12. 1/15: Deer Valley
13. 1/16: Alta (Epic Powder Day)
14. 1/21: Sugarbush
15. 1/22: Mad River Glen
16. 2/3: Sugarbush
17. 2/4: Jay Peak
18. 2/5: Burke

Love the variety that a mix of the Ikon Pass plus the VT 4-pass has offered me this season. Still have 2 more days left on the 4-pass (Stowe and Smuggs) and a load of Ikon days for Killington, Bush, SR, and SL. Maybe another day trip or two to Loon. If I wake up hating myself one morning maybe I'll even use a Stratton day. And still keeping my options open for another west trip but if March goes coo-coo again I'd rather stay east and ski it.​


----------



## catherine (Feb 7, 2019)

Stratton - 11/23
Killington - 11/24
Bretton Woods - 12/7
Attitash - 12/18
Sugarloaf- 12/19 and 12/20
Loon - 1/4
Attitash - 1/8
Loon - 1/14
Attitash - 1/15
Sunday River - 1/24, 1/25 & 1/26
Attitash - 1/29
Loon - 2/4
Attitash - 2/5


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 7, 2019)

27 days. Most at Hunter except a few days in Utah and Catamount Beer League.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*17.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night).*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)

My daughter:  13 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 10, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*18.  February 9, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)

My daughter:  13 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)


----------



## SkiMom80 (Feb 11, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10

Total: 26 days


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 12, 2019)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12
8. Okemo 2/2
9. Okemo 2/3
10. Crotched 2/9 Night


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2019)

10/26 - K
 11/10 -  Wildcat
 11/11 - K
 11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
 11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
 11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
 12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill)                         
 12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/8 - Cannon
 day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
 12/10 - skinned up Cannon                         
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
 12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
 12/22 - Smuggs 
 12/24 - Cannon 
 12/29 - Cannon
 12/30 - skinned up pats
 12/31 - Cannon
 1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
 1/3 - skinned up Pats
 1/4 - skinned up Pats
 1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening
2/14 - Skinned Pats


----------



## JimG. (Feb 16, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 17, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*19.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)

My daughter:  16 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)


----------



## catherine (Feb 17, 2019)

Stratton - 11/23
Killington - 11/24
Bretton Woods - 12/7
Attitash - 12/18
Sugarloaf- 12/19 and 12/20
Loon - 1/4
Attitash - 1/8
Loon - 1/14
Attitash - 1/15
Sunday River - 1/24, 1/25 & 1/26
Attitash - 1/29
Loon - 2/4
Attitash - 2/5
Attitash- 2/12

And after a long hiatus (no skiing for 8 days) off to Utah!


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 17, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 13. 1/27 - Gore. Surprise 6". Good thing too because without it the snow underneath was no bueno


14. 2/1 - Gore. 2nd Best day of the season thus far at Gore. Great snow everywhere. Nobody there. Primo woods.

15. 2/2 - Gore. Great day but busy. Woods were still primo.

16. 2/16 - Gore. Top 1/2 of the mountain awesome, especially the woods. Bottom 1/2 where it rained...not so much. Not really crowded for a holiday weekend.

17. 2/17 - Whiteface. Great carving on all the groomed steeps. Awesome weather. Not crowded mid-mountain up. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 17, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter

Hadn't been to Hunter in 6 weeks almost forgot what makes it legendary. Trails were pretty frozen save for usual trail edge snow. Really busy today sometimes the trails got really crowded. I have gotten very spoiled at Killington this season. Skied 9:45-3:45. 

What does not kill you makes you a much better skier overall. Great day for that reason alone.
​​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Hadn't been to Hunter in 6 weeks almost forgot what makes it legendary. Trails were pretty frozen save for usual trail edge snow. Really busy today sometimes the trails got really crowded. I have gotten very spoiled at Killington this season. Skied 9:45-3:45.
> 
> What does not kill you makes you a much better skier overall. Great day for that reason alone.
> ​​​​​



I can't imagine what Hunter must be like if it makes Killington seem uncrowded.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2019)

Day 18 at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2019)

Day 19 at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2019)

Day 20 at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 18, 2019)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12
8. Okemo 2/2
9. Okemo 2/3
10. Crotched 2/9 Night
11. Sunapee 2/17


----------



## JimG. (Feb 18, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> I can't imagine what Hunter must be like if it makes Killington seem uncrowded.



Well to be fair most of my K days this season are weekdays.

My comment about being spoiled was more directed at conditions. Yesterday at Hunter was a classic example of why some skiers think the snow at Hunter is somehow harder and icier than anywhere else.


----------



## dlague (Feb 18, 2019)

xlr8r said:


> 1. Sunapee 12/1
> 2. Nashoba 12/9
> 3. Sunapee 12/16
> 4. Stowe 1/4
> ...


Must have the Epic pass?

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*20.  February 18, 2019:  Alta*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 

My daughter:  16 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 19, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 14. 2/1 - Gore. 2nd Best day of the season thus far at Gore. Great snow everywhere. Nobody there. Primo woods.
> 
> 15. 2/2 - Gore. Great day but busy. Woods were still primo.
> 
> ...


18. 2/18 - Gore. Nice few inches of fresh. Woods skiied great

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*21.  February 20, 2019:  Sundance (Powder Day!)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat

My daughter:  16 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre

Another good day at K with my buddy Mike on Friday, Belleayre Saturday with kingslug lots of groomers but a few bump lines that skied surprisingly well.
​​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 24, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 24, 2019)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12
8. Okemo 2/2
9. Okemo 2/3
10. Crotched 2/9 Night
11. Sunapee 2/17
12. Sunapee 2/23


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 24, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*22.  February 24, 2019:  Alta/Snowbird*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta

My daughter:  16 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp


----------



## SkiMom80 (Feb 25, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/20, 2/21, 2/22, 2/24
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10, 2/19, 2/23

Total: 35 days


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2019)

SkiMom80 said:


> Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/20, 2/21, 2/22, 2/24
> Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10, 2/19, 2/23
> 
> Total: 35 days


Was cannon open yesterday 2/24? Saw their report in the afternoon saying they were closed


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 25, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Was cannon open yesterday 2/24? Saw their report in the afternoon saying they were closed



They Closed at 10, not sure if anything opened at the start though


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 25, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 18. 2/18 - Gore. Nice few inches of fresh. Woods skiied great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app



19. 2/23 - Gore. Overall pretty good. Woods were a little firm. Got skied off as day went on.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 26, 2019)

longest mid-season gap in skiing i've ever had. i was fiending by the end of this 23 day drought. one weekend of bad weather, another weekend of life stuff. then western canada.

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice.
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh.
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day.
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.
01/05 - Smuggler's - 7" leftovers - Poacher's Paradise
01/06 - Stratton - Stratton sucks so bad.
01/12 - Sugarbush - leftovers from big storm
01/13 - Killington - excellent day, K skied fantastic
01/19 - Copper - 12" leftovers, but so crowded, quality over quantity
01/20 - A-Basin - with good friends from denver. the new beavers terrain is incredible.
01/21 - Copper - solo...sun and snow. my parents had to put their dog down this morning. these runs were for siena
01/26 - Sugarbush Lincoln Peak - No good, very bad. Ice. People. Barf.
01/27 - Sugarbush Mount Ellen - Very good. Not bad. Snow. No People. No Barf. 
02/17 - Kicking Horse - 3". Hiked O-Zone and T2. So Steep.
02/18 - Revelstoke - 5600 vertical of steeps and trees is pretty cool.
02/19 - Revelstoke - 3". A little bit of snow to freshen things up.
02/20 - Revelstoke - More steep skiing.
02/21 - Banff Sunshine - Barf. Not a cool place. Short vertical. Very intermediate. The only real steeps were closed and would require avalanche gear if they were open.
02/22 - Lake Louise - Awesome place. Amazing access to steeps. No hiking required with a shitload of steep options.
02/23 - Lake Louise - 2". A little soft snow to end the trip.

I love western canada, but i'd be lying if i did not say i was bummed to be committed to my destination while CO, CA, WA, and UT were all skiing super deep. first world problems. was a fun trip and i skied world class steeps.


----------



## Zand (Feb 26, 2019)

Now that I'm done through the end of Feb...

1. Sunday River 11/13 (7" powder)
2. Wachusett 11/18 (Opening weekend crunchies)
3. Wachusett 11/19 (Cream cheese pt 1)
4. Killington 11/20 (8" powder)
5. Wachusett 11/25 (Cream cheese pt 2)
6. Loon 11/27 (12" powder)
7. Sunday River 12/4 (Freeze-up day and windholds)
8. Wachusett 12/20 (Bad)
9. Wachusett 12/23 (Somehow much better AFTER 2" of rain)
10. Solitude 1/13 (Crusty)
11. Snowbird 1/14 (Crusty, but want to go back and really experience it)
12. Deer Valley 1/15 (Light snow...great runs in Daly Bowl)
13. Alta 1/16 (15" powder)
14. Sugarbush 1/21 (-15 degrees with 40 mph winds...fun!)
15. Mad River Glen 1/22 (wind slabs!)
16. Sugarbush 2/3 (Classic east coast rock-solid bump day)
17. Jay 2/4 (Cream cheese on naturals)
18. Burke 2/5 (Woods closed, primo spring conditions on open natural trails)
19. Sunday River 2/18 (Couple inches during day to freshen it up)
20. Sugarloaf 2/24 (Wind holds galore, 6ish inches of powder by end of day)
21. Sugarloaf 2/25 (14" powder, 1st run injury, 100something mph winds, radio tower destruction day)

Unless this back thing is worse than I'm thinking it is, looking forward to an epic March...Stowe/Smuggs weekend, more Ikon days at Killington, Sugarbush, and maybe more, plus a return to SLC. Laying low the next few days in hopes this gets better.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*23.  February 27, 2019:  Deer Valley*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta

My daughter:  16 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre

K on tap this Sat Sun 100% open snow in forecast.
​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 3, 2019)

JimG. said:


> 11/11/18-Mt.Snow
> 11/12-Killington
> 11/18-Hunter
> 11/28-Belleayre
> ...


Were you up this weekend?

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 3, 2019)

Day 21 and 22 all at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 3, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 19. 2/23 - Gore. Overall pretty good. Woods were a little firm. Got skied off as day went on.


20. 3/2 - McCauley. After about 20" of snow reported by my camps neighbor up there this week thought it might be a good play. It was! Skied really good, and lots of leftovers in the woods. Biggest little mountain around!

21. 3/3 - Gore. Groomers ranged from great to yikes. Woods were not in play. They got iced bad from last Sundays event.  That being said, conditions on the groomers were better than anticipated. So much base, the mountain is in great shape for spring turns when they come. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2019)

ALLSKIING said:


> Were you up this weekend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Sat Sun

Spent time on South Ridge today had a blast skiing bumps with icy troughs but good snow otherwise.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter
​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
​​​​


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2019)

Wolf Creek October 13th opening day

A Basin October 19th opening day

A Basin. November 11th

Breck. November 18th

Keystone. November 23rd

Breck. November 24th

A Basin. November 25th

Breck. December 1st

A Basin. December 2nd

Breck. December 9th

Breck. December 16th

Keystone December 23rd

Breck December 25th

Keystone December 29th

A Basin December 30th

Breck January 1st

Keystone January 4th

A Basin January 6th

Keystone January 11th

Breck January 12th

Echo January 19th 

Keystone January 27th

Loveland February 1st

Keystone February 3rd

Keystone February 10th 

Monarch February 15th 

A Basin February 17th

Breck February 23rd

A Basin February 24th

Breck March 3rd. Best Powder day yet!

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 4, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/20, 2/21, 2/22, 2/24
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10, 2/19, 2/23
Sugarloaf - 3/2, 3/3

Total: 37 days


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2019)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice.
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh.
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day.
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.
01/05 - Smuggler's - 7" leftovers - Poacher's Paradise
01/06 - Stratton - Stratton sucks so bad.
01/12 - Sugarbush - leftovers from big storm
01/13 - Killington - excellent day, K skied fantastic
01/19 - Copper - 12" leftovers, but so crowded, quality over quantity
01/20 - A-Basin - with good friends from denver. the new beavers terrain is incredible.
01/21 - Copper - solo...sun and snow. my parents had to put their dog down this morning. these runs were for siena
01/26 - Sugarbush Lincoln Peak - No good, very bad. Ice. People. Barf.
01/27 - Sugarbush Mount Ellen - Very good. Not bad. Snow. No People. No Barf. 
02/17 - Kicking Horse - 3". Hiked O-Zone and T2. So Steep.
02/18 - Revelstoke - 5600 vertical of steeps and trees is pretty cool.
02/19 - Revelstoke - 3". A little bit of snow to freshen things up.
02/20 - Revelstoke - More steep skiing.
02/21 - Banff Sunshine - Barf. Not a cool place. Short vertical. Very intermediate. The only real steeps were closed and would require avalanche gear if they were open.
02/22 - Lake Louise - Awesome place. Amazing access to steeps. No hiking required with a shitload of steep options.
02/23 - Lake Louise - 2". A little soft snow to end the trip.
03/02 - Stowe - Classic
03/03 - Mount Ellen - Inch of fresh, NoVT skiing very nice.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 6, 2019)

58 Thusfar


A-Basin - 10/30, 11/11, 2/27, 3/3 (4)
Loveland - 11/6, 11/12 (2)
Keystone - 11/14, 3/4 (2)
Alta - 12/1, 12/5, 12/8, 12/11, 12/22, 12/25, 12/26, 12/27, 1/7, 1/9, 1/16, 1/18, 1/21, 2/2, 2/5, 2/11, 2/23 (17)
Snowbird - 12/12, 12/13, 12/19, 12/21, 1/19, 1/22, 1/24, 1/28, 2/1, 2/4, 2/6, 2/8, 2/10, 2/15, 2/18, 2/19, 2/20 (17)
Breckenridge - 11/10, 3/2 (2)
Solitude - 2/3, 2/14 (2)
Brighton - 2/7 (1)
Park City - 12/6, 12/20, 2/12, 2/25 (4)
Deer Valley - 2/9 (1)
Brianhead - 2/21 (1)
Telluride - 3/5 (1)


Backcountry - 12/2, 12/28, 1/29, 2/13 (4)


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 7, 2019)

Day 23 was an epic day at sugarbush. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2019)

Day 24 back at killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 8, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter
​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon
3/8 - Waterville
3/9 - Cannon


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter
11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington


​​​​​


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 11, 2019)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice.
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh.
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day.
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.
01/05 - Smuggler's - 7" leftovers - Poacher's Paradise
01/06 - Stratton - Stratton sucks so bad.
01/12 - Sugarbush - leftovers from big storm
01/13 - Killington - excellent day, K skied fantastic
01/19 - Copper - 12" leftovers, but so crowded, quality over quantity
01/20 - A-Basin - with good friends from denver. the new beavers terrain is incredible.
01/21 - Copper - solo...sun and snow. my parents had to put their dog down this morning. these runs were for siena
01/26 - Sugarbush Lincoln Peak - No good, very bad. Ice. People. Barf.
01/27 - Sugarbush Mount Ellen - Very good. Not bad. Snow. No People. No Barf.
02/17 - Kicking Horse - 3". Hiked O-Zone and T2. So Steep.
02/18 - Revelstoke - 5600 vertical of steeps and trees is pretty cool.
02/19 - Revelstoke - 3". A little bit of snow to freshen things up.
02/20 - Revelstoke - More steep skiing.
02/21 - Banff Sunshine - Barf. Not a cool place. Short vertical. Very intermediate. The only real steeps were closed and would require avalanche gear if they were open.
02/22 - Lake Louise - Awesome place. Amazing access to steeps. No hiking required with a shitload of steep options.
02/23 - Lake Louise - 2". A little soft snow to end the trip.
03/02 - Stowe - Classic
03/03 - Mount Ellen - Inch of fresh, NoVT skiing very nice. 
03/09 - Smuggs - Beautiful spring sunshine and soft snow.
03/10 - Magic - 5" storm skiing.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 11, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 20. 3/2 - McCauley. After about 20" of snow reported by my camps neighbor up there this week thought it might be a good play. It was! Skied really good, and lots of leftovers in the woods. Biggest little mountain around!
> 
> 21. 3/3 - Gore. Groomers ranged from great to yikes. Woods were not in play. They got iced bad from last Sundays event.  That being said, conditions on the groomers were better than anticipated. So much base, the mountain is in great shape for spring turns when they come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app



22. 3/9 - Killington. Sun, no wind, soft snow on the south faces. Great day!

23. 3/10 - Magic. Nice 5" of snow made for some sweet turns!

Maybe taking a break this weekend depending on how the weather shakes out. Then out to a little place called Aspen from the 20-26th.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 12, 2019)

I just got day 30 today.  My 10 year old daughter played hooky and we skied Mountain Creek.  It was fun and she had a great time.

The bulk of my days this season were solo weekday mornings at MC since it's 10 minutes from home.  Also 7 weekend days with the family at Mt. Peter.  Started the season with Belleayre and Camelback in November.  It's also the first time I've broken 30 days since I broke my leg in 2013.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2019)

​11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​11/18-Hunter
​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington
3/13-Belleayre
40) 3/14-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*24.  March 15, 2019:  Brighton (night)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley

My daughter:  17 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 17, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon
3/8 - Waterville
3/9 - Cannon
3/14 - Sugarbush
3/15 - Smuggs
3/16 - Stowe


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 17, 2019)

12/23 - Mount Snow
1/21 - Smuggs
1/22 - Smuggs
1/23 - Smuggs
1/25 - Smuggs
1/26 - Smuggs
2/3 - Bellayre
2/18 - Bellayre 
3/9 - Bellayre 
3/23 - Bellayre
3/24 - Bellayre
3/30 - Bellayre
4/6 - Bellayre
4/13 - Bellayre


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 17, 2019)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12
8. Okemo 2/2
9. Okemo 2/3
10. Crotched 2/9 Night
11. Sunapee 2/17
12. Sunapee 2/23
(Caribbean Cruise 3/1-3/10, No Skiing)
13. Sunapee 3/17


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*25. March 17, 2019:  Snowbird*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley

My daughter:  18 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 18, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/20, 2/21, 2/22, 2/24, 3/16, 3/17
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10, 2/19, 2/23
Sugarloaf - 3/2, 3/3

Total: 39 days


----------



## JimG. (Mar 19, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​11/18-Hunter​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington
3/13-Belleayre
40) 3/14-Belleayre
3/18-Belleayre
3/19-Belleayre

I was right about Belle the warmth and rain from last week killed the woods. Skied 2 days worth of ice bumps although a snow squall at about 11:30 today dropped 1-2" which freshened everything up nicely.
​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 22, 2019)

Day 25 was a good one at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 22, 2019)

Day 26 was an epic powder day at killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*26.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley

My daughter:  18 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 25, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon
3/8 - Waterville
3/9 - Cannon
3/14 - Sugarbush (day 60 overall)
3/15 - Smuggs
3/16 - Stowe
3/21 - skinned Pats
3/23 - Cannon (Powda!) Day 40 lift serve
3/24 - Pats peak
3/25 - Skinned Pats
3/30 - skinned Pats
4/2 - skinned Pats (day 30 skinning)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 25, 2019)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice.
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh.
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day.
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.
01/05 - Smuggler's - 7" leftovers - Poacher's Paradise
01/06 - Stratton - Stratton sucks so bad.
01/12 - Sugarbush - leftovers from big storm
01/13 - Killington - excellent day, K skied fantastic
01/19 - Copper - 12" leftovers, but so crowded, quality over quantity
01/20 - A-Basin - with good friends from denver. the new beavers terrain is incredible.
01/21 - Copper - solo...sun and snow. my parents had to put their dog down this morning. these runs were for siena
01/26 - Sugarbush Lincoln Peak - No good, very bad. Ice. People. Barf.
01/27 - Sugarbush Mount Ellen - Very good. Not bad. Snow. No People. No Barf.
02/17 - Kicking Horse - 3". Hiked O-Zone and T2. So Steep.
02/18 - Revelstoke - 5600 vertical of steeps and trees is pretty cool.
02/19 - Revelstoke - 3". A little bit of snow to freshen things up.
02/20 - Revelstoke - More steep skiing.
02/21 - Banff Sunshine - Barf. Not a cool place. Short vertical. Very intermediate. The only real steeps were closed and would require avalanche gear if they were open.
02/22 - Lake Louise - Awesome place. Amazing access to steeps. No hiking required with a shitload of steep options.
02/23 - Lake Louise - 2". A little soft snow to end the trip.
03/02 - Stowe - Classic
03/03 - Mount Ellen - Inch of fresh, NoVT skiing very nice. 
03/09 - Smuggs - Beautiful spring sunshine and soft snow.
03/10 - Magic - 5" storm skiing.
03/23 - Mad River Glen - 30" storm total. Amazing
03/24 - Killington - 45 and sunny. 11" storm leftovers. Radical.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 25, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
> 11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
> 11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
> 11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
> ...


Hell of a season for you so far!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 25, 2019)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12
8. Okemo 2/2
9. Okemo 2/3
10. Crotched 2/9 Night
11. Sunapee 2/17
12. Sunapee 2/23
13. Sunapee 3/17
14. Stowe 3/23
15. Stowe 3/24


----------



## abc (Mar 25, 2019)

After I skied 22 consecutive days in Colorado during my Christmas vacation, I stopped counting. 

Too much work to keep track of where and when too, let alone all the other details some here are tracking. 

All I can say is I’m having a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/20, 2/21, 2/22, 2/24, 3/16, 3/17, 3/23, 3/24
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10, 2/19, 2/23, 3/25
Sugarloaf - 3/2, 3/3

Total: 42 days


----------



## JimG. (Mar 27, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington
3/13-Belleayre
40) 3/14-Belleayre
3/18-Belleayre
3/19-Belleayre
3/25-Killington
3/26-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 28, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 22. 3/9 - Killington. Sun, no wind, soft snow on the south faces. Great day!
> 
> 23. 3/10 - Magic. Nice 5" of snow made for some sweet turns!
> 
> Maybe taking a break this weekend depending on how the weather shakes out. Then out to a little place called Aspen from the 20-26th.



24 and 25. 3/21-3/22 - Aspen Snowmass. Little crusty day one but softened in the afternoon. 5" or so of snow on day 2 made for some fun skiing in the trees. 

26, 27, 28. 3/23-3/25 - Aspen Highlands. Low visibility days one and two with snow and fog but found some great skiing in the trees off Deep Temerity and Olympic Bowl. Highland Bowl day 2 was great but visibility was low. Day 3 was all time with sunshine, warm temps, and more fresh snow from the night before!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2019)

​11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​​11/18-Hunter​​​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington
3/13-Belleayre
40) 3/14-Belleayre
3/18-Belleayre
3/19-Belleayre
3/25-Killington
3/26-Killington
3/28-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 29, 2019)

Rainy but soft day 27 at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 30, 2019)

Wolf Creek October 13th opening day

A Basin October 19th opening day

A Basin. November 11th

Breck. November 18th

Keystone. November 23rd

Breck. November 24th

A Basin. November 25th

Breck. December 1st

A Basin. December 2nd

Breck. December 9th

Breck. December 16th

Keystone December 23rd

Breck December 25th

Keystone December 29th

A Basin December 30th

Breck January 1st

Keystone January 4th

A Basin January 6th

Keystone January 11th

Breck January 12th

Echo January 19th 

Keystone January 27th

Loveland February 1st

Keystone February 3rd

Keystone February 10th 

Monarch February 15th 

A Basin February 17th

Breck February 23rd

A Basin February 24th

Breck March 3rd. Best Powder day yet!

Loveland March 10th on other great powder day

Vail March 29th snow was NE like, rock solid ice.



Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 30, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 24 and 25. 3/21-3/22 - Aspen Snowmass. Little crusty day one but softened in the afternoon. 5" or so of snow on day 2 made for some fun skiing in the trees.
> 
> 26, 27, 28. 3/23-3/25 - Aspen Highlands. Low visibility days one and two with snow and fog but found some great skiing in the trees off Deep Temerity and Olympic Bowl. Highland Bowl day 2 was great but visibility was low. Day 3 was all time with sunshine, warm temps, and more fresh snow from the night before!


29. 3/30 - Gore. A tale of two half days. Morning, yuck. Afternoon, the sweet seasonal Rumor corn harvest in the sun and 50 degree temps. Averages out to OK overall in my book. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 30, 2019)

Seriously foggy day 28 at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*27.  March 30, 2019:  Brighton (night)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley

My daughter:  19 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2019)

A sunny rainy foggy day 29 at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiMom80 (Apr 1, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/20, 2/21, 2/22, 2/24, 3/16, 3/17, 3/23, 3/24
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10, 2/19, 2/23, 3/25, 3/30
Sugarloaf - 3/2, 3/3

Total: 43 days


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*28.  April 1, 2019:  Brighton (night)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley

My daughter:  19 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2019)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice.
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh.
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day.
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.
01/05 - Smuggler's - 7" leftovers - Poacher's Paradise
01/06 - Stratton - Stratton sucks so bad.
01/12 - Sugarbush - leftovers from big storm
01/13 - Killington - excellent day, K skied fantastic
01/19 - Copper - 12" leftovers, but so crowded, quality over quantity
01/20 - A-Basin - with good friends from denver. the new beavers terrain is incredible.
01/21 - Copper - solo...sun and snow. my parents had to put their dog down this morning. these runs were for siena
01/26 - Sugarbush Lincoln Peak - No good, very bad. Ice. People. Barf.
01/27 - Sugarbush Mount Ellen - Very good. Not bad. Snow. No People. No Barf.
02/17 - Kicking Horse - 3". Hiked O-Zone and T2. So Steep.
02/18 - Revelstoke - 5600 vertical of steeps and trees is pretty cool.
02/19 - Revelstoke - 3". A little bit of snow to freshen things up.
02/20 - Revelstoke - More steep skiing.
02/21 - Banff Sunshine - Barf. Not a cool place. Short vertical. Very intermediate. The only real steeps were closed and would require avalanche gear if they were open.
02/22 - Lake Louise - Awesome place. Amazing access to steeps. No hiking required with a shitload of steep options.
02/23 - Lake Louise - 2". A little soft snow to end the trip.
03/02 - Stowe - Classic
03/03 - Mount Ellen - Inch of fresh, NoVT skiing very nice.
03/09 - Smuggs - Beautiful spring sunshine and soft snow.
03/10 - Magic - 5" storm skiing.
03/23 - Mad River Glen - 30" storm total. Amazing
03/24 - Killington - 45 and sunny. 11" storm leftovers. Radical. 
03/25 - Silverton - spring skiing in paradise
03/26 - Silverton - cold and unforgiving, but snow in the air setting up for...
03/27 - Silverton - HELI DROP. BEST DAY OF LIFE.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 3, 2019)

40 days so far this season at Sugarbush


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 3, 2019)

Going for day 40 this Saturday at Hunter...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 4, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> Kusty, a heli drop!!! We need the details to this!



there is a 5 page thread dedicated to the topic. many pics. silverton thread.


----------



## Zand (Apr 4, 2019)

1. Sunday River 11/13 (7" powder)
2. Wachusett 11/18 (Opening weekend crunchies)
3. Wachusett 11/19 (Cream cheese pt 1)
4. Killington 11/20 (8" powder)
5. Wachusett 11/25 (Cream cheese pt 2)
6. Loon 11/27 (12" powder)
7. Sunday River 12/4 (Freeze-up day and windholds)
8. Wachusett 12/20 (Bad)
9. Wachusett 12/23 (Somehow much better AFTER 2" of rain)
10. Solitude 1/13 (Crusty)
11. Snowbird 1/14 (Crusty, but want to go back and really experience it)
12. Deer Valley 1/15 (Light snow...great runs in Daly Bowl)
13. Alta 1/16 (15" powder)
14. Sugarbush 1/21 (-15 degrees with 40 mph winds...fun!)
15. Mad River Glen 1/22 (wind slabs!)
16. Sugarbush 2/3 (Classic east coast rock-solid bump day)
17. Jay 2/4 (Cream cheese on naturals)
18. Burke 2/5 (Woods closed, primo spring conditions on open natural trails)
19. Sunday River 2/18 (Couple inches during day to freshen it up)
20. Sugarloaf 2/24 (Wind holds galore, 6ish inches of powder by end of day)
21. Sugarloaf 2/25 (14" powder, 1st run injury, 100something mph winds, radio tower destruction day)
22. Stratton 3/5 (Return from injury, 5" powder on hardpack in woods)
23. Sugarbush 3/10 (Dust on hardpack, Castlerock and Valley House only)
24. Stowe 3/11 (Couple fresh inches on a sweet soft base)
25. Smugglers Notch 3/12 (9" powder, then summit opened for ~18" powder from past 3 days)
26. Killington 3/24 (Spring conditions on south aspects, packed powder on north aspects)
27. Brighton 3/28 (Mostly crusty, softer off Snake Creek)
28. Alta 3/29 (22" powder)
29. Jackson Hole 3/30 (Dust on crust turns into springsanity part 1)
30. Jackson Hole 3/31 (Springsanity part 2)
31. Snowbird 4/1 (Clumpy chowder, springish Mineral Basin)
32. Alta 4/2 (2" paste skied nicely on hardpack)
​


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 5, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> Going for day 40 this Saturday at Hunter...



Well, I was going for day 40 tomorrow, but the Flu has other plans for me. MIght have to trek to Killington for day 40.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*29.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado.
30.  April 7, 2019:  Aspen Mountain, Colorado.*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  20 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado


----------



## SkiMom80 (Apr 8, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/20, 2/21, 2/22, 2/24, 3/16, 3/17, 3/23, 3/24, 4/6, 4/7
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10, 2/19, 2/23, 3/25, 3/30
Sugarloaf - 3/2, 3/3

Total: 45 days


----------



## Skrn (Apr 8, 2019)

Just wrapped up our season at Sugarbush this past weekend. My son and I skied total of 59 days. My wife and daughter skied 49 days.

We had 28 days in the west. With some luck, 15 out of the 28 days were powder days. The best day was at Copper in March when 20" of snow fell in 24 hours. The 2nd best was at Steamboat in Jan where 28" fell in 24 hours. The day at Steamboat was my first time skiing deep powder and I struggled in the morning. Therefore I didn't enjoy it as much as later at Copper. 
------------------------------------
Alta/Bird - 7 days
Steamboat - 6 days
Deer Valley - 6 days
Copper - 5 days
Brighton - 2 days
Solitude - 2 days

31 days in the east were mostly weekends. Snow storm this year seemed to happen mostly during mid week so I missed mostly of them and only caught 2 powder days. My best days in the east were a weekend in early Feb at Sugarbush after a mid-week storm.
----------------------------------
Sunday River - 7 days (all early season)
Sugarbush - 6 days
Sugarloaf - 6 days
Killington - 6 days
Loon - 5 days
Stratton - 1 day

I think I take full advantage of my Ikon pass this year and already signed of for next year's Ikon. Moving to spring/summer activities now.


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 8, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 29. 3/30 - Gore. A tale of two half days. Morning, yuck. Afternoon, the sweet seasonal Rumor corn harvest in the sun and 50 degree temps. Averages out to OK overall in my book.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app



*30.* 4/6 - Sugarbush. Nice soft turns all day. Vis was challenging at times up on Castlerock, but not so bad you couldn't see the bumps. VT ANG F-16 retirement fly-by is among one of the coolest things I have seen while on a ski slope. 

31. 4/7 - MRG. The spring day I had been waiting for. Great coverage, corn snow, and bumps pretty much everywhere. Very happy my annual trip came with stellar spring conditions.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 9, 2019)

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12
8. Okemo 2/2
9. Okemo 2/3
10. Crotched 2/9 Night
11. Sunapee 2/17
12. Sunapee 2/23
13. Sunapee 3/17
14. Stowe 3/23
15. Stowe 3/24
16. Ragged 4/7


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon
3/8 - Waterville
3/9 - Cannon
3/14 - Sugarbush (day 60 overall)
3/15 - Smuggs
3/16 - Stowe
3/21 - skinned Pats
3/23 - Cannon (Powda!) Day 40 lift serve
3/24 - Pats peak
3/25 - Skinned Pats
3/30 - skinned Pats
4/2 - skinned Pats (day 30 skinning)
4/6 - Cannon


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 9, 2019)

11/11 - K - North Ridge Homecoming
11/17 - K - Skiing trees in November
*11/24 - Magic - Soft opening, soft powder
11/30 - Mad River Glen - Last minute personal day, 33" leftovers, knee deep drifts
12/01 - Smugglers - Madonna opening, 33" leftovers, calf-knee deep all day long*
12/08 - K - ~4-5" dust on crust in the woods. Rope ducks for fresh tracks all day.
12/09 - Stratton - Oh wow, I remember why Stratton fucking sucks - the people and the terrain and everything being groomed to ice.
12/23 - Copper - Day of arrival. Land at 9 AM. Ski at 12:30 PM. 5" storm leftovers. bluebird.
12/24 - Copper - 5" storm skiing. Girlfriend took a group lesson - money wasted, bad instruction. Copper is kinda like Stratton of Colorado. Meh.
12/25 - Copper - Bluebird leftovers on Xmas day.
12/26 - Winter Park - Gave girlfriend a lesson myself. Much more useful for her. Heavy snow began around 12 PM.
*12/27 - Winter Park - 6" overnight. Bluebird.*
12/28 - Winter Park - Late start due to unusually cold temps. Gave girlfriend a lesson 12-1. Skied leftover pow 1-4:30.
12/29 - Winter Park - Linked up with a buddy who is a less strong skier. Ended the trip on groomers and low angle trees.
*01/05 - Smuggler's - 7" leftovers - Poacher's Paradise*
01/06 - Stratton - Stratton sucks so bad.
01/12 - Sugarbush - leftovers from big storm
01/13 - Killington - excellent day, K skied fantastic
01/19 - Copper - 12" leftovers, but so crowded, quality over quantity
*01/20 - A-Basin - with good friends from denver. the new beavers terrain is incredible.*
01/21 - Copper - solo...sun and snow. my parents had to put their dog down this morning. these runs were for siena
01/26 - Sugarbush Lincoln Peak - No good, very bad. Ice. People. Barf.
01/27 - Sugarbush Mount Ellen - Very good. Not bad. Snow. No People. No Barf.
*02/17 - Kicking Horse - 3". Hiked O-Zone and T2. So Steep.*
02/18 - Revelstoke - 5600 vertical of steeps and trees is pretty cool.
*02/19 - Revelstoke - 3". A little bit of snow to freshen things up.*
02/20 - Revelstoke - More steep skiing.
02/21 - Banff Sunshine - Barf. Not a cool place. Short vertical. Very intermediate. The only real steeps were closed and would require avalanche gear if they were open.
02/22 - Lake Louise - Awesome place. Amazing access to steeps. No hiking required with a shitload of steep options.
*02/23 - Lake Louise - 2". A little soft snow to end the trip.*
03/02 - Stowe - Classic
03/03 - Mount Ellen - Inch of fresh, NoVT skiing very nice.
03/09 - Smuggs - Beautiful spring sunshine and soft snow.
*03/10 - Magic - 5" storm skiing.
03/23 - Mad River Glen - 30" storm total. Amazing*
03/24 - Killington - 45 and sunny. 11" storm leftovers. Radical.
03/25 - Silverton - spring skiing in paradise
03/26 - Silverton - cold and unforgiving, but snow in the air setting up for...
*03/27 - Silverton - HELI DROP. BEST DAY OF LIFE. *
04/06 - Killington - Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge! Logged 33k vertical. Penitence after Silverton's ~8-10k days
04/07 - Stratton - Why do i even bother? Oh yea, because it is free and on the way home

that's 40 and 41. best days are now bolded. unsure about this weekend. committed to next weekend. then hopefully a final killington weekend in may. will end up with 43-46 days on the season. not bad. some crappy weather (~12/15, early february) kept me from going up thrice. other than that, i only missed two weekends for life stuff - one to see the disco biscuits with my whole extended family of friends, and one to pet sit two awesome animals for our landlords. no regrets.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 10, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington
3/13-Belleayre
40) 3/14-Belleayre
3/18-Belleayre
3/19-Belleayre
3/25-Killington
3/26-Killington
3/28-Belleayre
4/10-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington
3/13-Belleayre
40) 3/14-Belleayre
3/18-Belleayre
3/19-Belleayre
3/25-Killington
3/26-Killington
3/28-Belleayre
4/10-Killington
4/11-Killington

4/10 was cold and cloudy. They did the best they could do but the rain soaked snow did not groom out well and then froze to add insult to injury. Groomed stuff was OK, trees very sketchy and bumps were a mess.
4/11 was sunny and mid-40's. Groomers did a much better job after the snow drained and the sun corned up the snow. A fantastic spring day indeed. Bumps were fabulous, trees skied nicely and base is still deep. 




Heading back up Sunday.
​​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon
3/8 - Waterville
3/9 - Cannon
3/14 - Sugarbush (day 60 overall)
3/15 - Smuggs
3/16 - Stowe
3/21 - skinned Pats
3/23 - Cannon (Powda!) Day 40 lift serve
3/24 - Pats peak
3/25 - Skinned Pats
3/30 - skinned Pats
4/2 - skinned Pats (day 30 skinning)
4/6 - Cannon
4/11- skinned Pats (day 70 overall)
4/12 - Waterville
4/13 - Cannon


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 14, 2019)

Final update, 17 days this season

1. Sunapee 12/1
2. Nashoba 12/9
3. Sunapee 12/16
4. Stowe 1/4
5. Stowe 1/5
6. Stowe 1/6
7. Okemo 1/12
8. Okemo 2/2
9. Okemo 2/3
10. Crotched 2/9
11. Sunapee 2/17
12. Sunapee 2/23
13. Sunapee 3/17
14. Stowe 3/23
15. Stowe 3/24
16. Ragged 4/7
17. Okemo 4/13


----------



## Edd (Apr 14, 2019)

Sitting on 25 days but I should be on more. I took on an assignment at work that has not been working out with skiing. I would have hit Wildcat today if the forecast had been sunnier. I’m getting too picky with my spring days. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 14, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> *30.* 4/6 - Sugarbush. Nice soft turns all day. Vis was challenging at times up on Castlerock, but not so bad you couldn't see the bumps. VT ANG F-16 retirement fly-by is among one of the coolest things I have seen while on a ski slope.
> 
> 31. 4/7 - MRG. The spring day I had been waiting for. Great coverage, corn snow, and bumps pretty much everywhere. Very happy my annual trip came with stellar spring conditions.


32. 4/13 - Gore. Closed out the Gore season with some sweet sunny Rumor laps. Finale of my season in Tahoe next weekend!

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*31.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  20 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 15, 2019)

Day 31 was an epic spring day at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 15, 2019)

Yesterday was day 32 with another good spring day. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiMom80 (Apr 16, 2019)

Cannon - 11/25, 12/1, 12/2, 12/15, 12/22, 12/29, 12/31, 1/1, 1/12, 1/13, 1/19, 1/20, 1/26, 1/27, 2/16, 2/17, 2/18, 2/20, 2/21, 2/22, 2/24, 3/16, 3/17, 3/23, 3/24, 4/6, 4/7, 4/13
Bretton Woods - 11/19, 12/16, 12/23, 12/27, 1/5, 1/6, 1/21, 1/22, 2/2, 2/3, 2/9, 2/10, 2/19, 2/23, 3/25, 3/30, 4/14
Sugarloaf - 3/2, 3/3

Total: 47 days

This may be a wrap for us.  If the weather and snow hold out, we may get 1 more day at Wildcat, but alas, no 50-day season.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 18, 2019)

​11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​​​11/18-Hunter​​​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington
3/13-Belleayre
40) 3/14-Belleayre
3/18-Belleayre
3/19-Belleayre
3/25-Killington
3/26-Killington
3/28-Belleayre
4/10-Killington
4/11-Killington
4/17-Killington

Gem of a spring day at K yesterday. Canyon was great, tons of snow on SS side. Favorite line of the day was Helter Skelter to the light to lower Escapade. In the light:



Guessing Snowdon will be closed after this weekend at best everything getting really thin over there but snow on Canyon/Gondola/SS region still deep.
​​​​​


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 19, 2019)

The "Helter Skelter to the Light to lower Escapade" was a nice run. The Light and Powerline were a surprisingly good runs at Killington on Wednesday, for my 76th day of skiing this 2018/2019 season. Might get a few more days up at the Bush or Sunday River; doubt if I'll make 80, but it was a good season for me.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 19, 2019)

50 always my goal feeling pretty good about hitting it.


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 19, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 32. 4/13 - Gore. Closed out the Gore season with some sweet sunny Rumor laps. Finale of my season in Tahoe next weekend!View attachment 25115
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


33. 4/19 - Squaw Valley. Epic spring day. Was mushy, but the steeper aspects were primo corn. Sunny and 60 at the base. Many KT laps.

They have a TON of snow left btw. I was out here last year this time and what a difference!

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*32.  April 20, 2019:  Alta/Snowbird*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  20 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 20, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 33. 4/19 - Squaw Valley. Epic spring day. Was mushy, but the steeper aspects were primo corn. Sunny and 60 at the base. Many KT laps.
> 
> They have a TON of snow left btw. I was out here last year this time and what a difference!View attachment 25159View attachment 25160View attachment 25161
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


34. 4/20 - Alpine Meadows. Cloudy and some immature snow but great day. Never got to ski the Scott Chute before. Some great steep skiing. Probably my last day tomorrow at Squaw.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Apr 21, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 34. 4/20 - Alpine Meadows. Cloudy and some immature snow but great day. Never got to ski the Scott Chute before. Some great steep skiing. Probably my last day tomorrow at Squaw.View attachment 25163View attachment 25164View attachment 25165
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


Lets be real, today at Alpine Meadows is pretty miserable. Rain in the morning I can deal with. But the snow never soften sufficiently. Ok, “immature” snow as you call it. Then the wind car up and all the upper mountain lifts were down!

Scott Chute was heavy yesterday. I can’t imagine it’s any better today. Visibility up top was marginal as times too. 

Was planning to go to Squaw tomorrow. But may do Alpine in the morning instead. Was going to take a look at Our Father, but too miserable today for that. But tomorrow could be the day. 

Tomorrow will be my last day too. Lost count of the numbers. Somewhere in the 30’s I’m guessing.


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 21, 2019)

abc said:


> Lets be real, today at Alpine Meadows is pretty miserable. Rain in the morning I can deal with. But the snow never soften sufficiently. Ok, “immature” snow as you call it. Then the wind car up and all the upper mountain lifts were down!
> 
> Scott Chute was heavy yesterday. I can’t imagine it’s any better today. Visibility up top was marginal as times too.
> 
> ...


I thought yesterday was pretty good. Yeah it wasn't sunny and there was some passing rain/fog but I found soft snow pretty much everywhere. Some heavy, some not. What happens when there's no overnight freeze. Yes lifts did go on wind hold too, but it wasn't until around 2. 

Wasn't my best day in Tahoe ever but was still a good day imo. Have had worse spring days out here that's for sure.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 22, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> 34. 4/20 - Alpine Meadows. Cloudy and some immature snow but great day. Never got to ski the Scott Chute before. Some great steep skiing. Probably my last day tomorrow at Squaw.View attachment 25163View attachment 25164View attachment 25165
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


35. 4/21 - Squaw. I thought today was stellar. Just the right temp to soften up the snow after Sat night's refreeze, but not to the point it was slush. Light wind. Couldn't think of a better way to end my season.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 22, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon
3/8 - Waterville
3/9 - Cannon
3/14 - Sugarbush (day 60 overall)
3/15 - Smuggs
3/16 - Stowe
3/21 - skinned Pats
3/23 - Cannon (Powda!) Day 40 lift serve
3/24 - Pats peak
3/25 - Skinned Pats
3/30 - skinned Pats
4/2 - skinned Pats (day 30 skinning)
4/6 - Cannon
4/11- skinned Pats (day 70 overall)
4/12 - Waterville
4/13 - Cannon
4/20 - MOUNT BOHEMIA (lift serve 45)


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*33.  April 28, 2019:  Alta Closing Day*

The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## Zand (May 3, 2019)

After a hard charging March, I haven't skied since I came home from Utah. Those 2 days at Jackson satisfied my whole season it felt like. I went to pond skimming at Wachusett and usually I can only stand there and watch for 20 minutes before I can't take it any more and go back up on the hill, but this year I didn't even bother getting the skis out of the car. Since then the weather has been crap every weekend it seems like. I'll get a day or two at Killington before season's end (hoping they make it to 6/2 so I can get birthday skiing) but otherwise I don't even feel bad about not getting any spring days in the east this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*34.  May 4, 2019:  Snowbird*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## cdskier (May 5, 2019)

Days 40 and 41 this weekend for me. I’m done for the season now. 41 days total (40 at sugarbush and 1 at MRG). Down a bit from last year’s 46 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (May 7, 2019)

I had four by Presidents Day.  Got a late start:lol:  I'm going to try to ski two more days this week at Snowbird to reach 50 days.    Then my season is over and I head back East.
Sunday May 5, 2019 at Arapahoe Basin (Zuma Bowl):

Monday May 6 at Breckenridge (George's Thumb off Imperial):


----------



## JimG. (May 12, 2019)

11/11/18-Mt.Snow
11/12-Killington
​11/18-Hunter​11/28-Belleayre
11/30-Killington
12/1-Killington
12/8-Belleayre
12/9-Gore
12/11-Belleayre
10) 12/14-Hunter
12/16-Killington
12/17-Mt.Snow
12/20-Belleayre
12/25-Belleayre
12/27-Belleayre
1/1/19-Belleayre
1/4-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/12-Mt.Snow
20) 1/13-Killington
1/14-Killington
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/28-Belleayre
2/1-Belleayre
2/2-Okemo
2/4-Killington
2/14-Killington
2/15-Killington
30) 2/17-Hunter
2/22-Killington
2/23-Belleayre
2/25-Belleayre
3/2-Killington
3/3-Killington
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre
3/9-Killington
3/13-Belleayre
40) 3/14-Belleayre
3/18-Belleayre
3/19-Belleayre
3/25-Killington
3/26-Killington
3/28-Belleayre
4/10-Killington
4/11-Killington
4/17-Killington

Looking at the weather heading back to winter for a few days and I'm ready to concede that 2018-19 skiing is over for me. I enjoyed being a K passholder and will certainly re-up for 19-20. Getting there for 20 days made my per visit lift cost $50.25. I also had good conditions in the Cats at Belleayre and got to Gore too, albeit only once. Got to the NYS 3 in 1 areas 20 days making my per visit lift cost $37.95. My overall average daily lift cost for my season passes was $44.10. The NYS 3 in 1 is going to be a do over also for 19-20.

Next season I'm going to get my 50 days ASAP, preferably by the end of March latest. My effort to get to Gore more was weak in 18-19 so I hope to improve on that too.
​​​​​


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2019)

Wolf Creek October 13th opening day

A Basin October 19th opening day

A Basin. November 11th

Breck. November 18th

Keystone. November 23rd

Breck. November 24th

A Basin. November 25th

Breck. December 1st

A Basin. December 2nd

Breck. December 9th

Breck. December 16th

Keystone December 23rd

Breck December 25th

Keystone December 29th

A Basin December 30th

Breck January 1st

Keystone January 4th

A Basin January 6th

Keystone January 11th

Breck January 12th

Echo January 19th 

Keystone January 27th

Loveland February 1st

Keystone February 3rd

Keystone February 10th 

Monarch February 15th 

A Basin February 17th

Breck February 23rd

A Basin February 24th

Breck March 3rd. Best Powder day yet!

Loveland March 10th on other great powder day

Vail March 29th snow was NE like, rock solid ice.

Loveland March 31st

A Basin April 5th

A Basin April 13th

ABasin April 14th

Breckenridge April 19th wife crashed got 4 cracked ribs and whiplash 

Loveland May 3rd 

A Basin May 4th

A Basin May 10th. Lots of snow!!!



Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*35.  May 11, 2019:  Snowbird*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*36.  May 18, 2019:  Snowbird (May Powder Day!)*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## Smellytele (May 25, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon
3/8 - Waterville
3/9 - Cannon
3/14 - Sugarbush (day 60 overall)
3/15 - Smuggs
3/16 - Stowe
3/21 - skinned Pats
3/23 - Cannon (Powda!) Day 40 lift serve
3/24 - Pats peak
3/25 - Skinned Pats
3/30 - skinned Pats
4/2 - skinned Pats (day 30 skinning)
4/6 - Cannon
4/11- skinned Pats (day 70 overall)
4/12 - Waterville
4/13 - Cannon
4/20 - MOUNT BOHEMIA (lift serve 45)
5/25 - Killington maybe the last of the year if I don't go next Saturday if not then ending with 46 lift serve and 74 over all.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*37.  May 25, 2019:  Snowbird (More May Powder?!*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## thetrailboss (May 27, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*38.  May 27, 2019:  Snowbird (Great Scott!  A THIRD Powder Day in May?!)*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 2, 2019)

10/26 - K
11/10 - Wildcat
11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods (Powder day)
11/23 - Cannon (Powder day)
11/24 - Magic (Powder day)
12/1 - Cannon (knee deep powder over at Mittersill) 
12/7 - skinned up Pats peak
12/8 - Cannon
day 10 12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - skinned up Cannon 
12/12 - Cannon - day 10 lift served
12/15 - skinned up Pats peak
12/16 - skinned up Pats peak
12/22 - Smuggs 
12/24 - Cannon 
12/29 - Cannon
12/30 - skinned up pats
12/31 - Cannon
1/2 - skinned up Pats- day 20
1/3 - skinned up Pats
1/4 - skinned up Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/6 - skinned up Pats
1/7 - skinned up Sunapee skinning day 10
1/8 - skinned up Pats
1/9 - Cannon during the day, Crotched at night
1/11 - skinned up Pats
1/12 - Cannon
1/14 - skinned Pats
1/15 - Skinned Pats
1/16 - Crotched
1/17 - skinned Pats
1/18 - Pats Peak
1/19 - Cannon - day 20 lift serve
1/20 - Cannon
1/21 - Cannon
1/22 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/27 - Cannon
1/29- Skinned Pats
1/30 - Skinned pats then skied Crotched
2/2 - Cannon
2/3 - Skinned Pats
2/6 - Cannon w/1 skin up
2/9 - Skinned Pats (skin day 20)
2/10 - Skinned Pats
2/11 - Skinned Pats
2/12 - Skied Pats w/1 skin up (snowing got 2-4)
2/13 - Cannon day- Crotched evening (lift serve day 30/ 50 over all)
2/14 - Skinned Pats
2/16 - Cannon
2/17 - Pats
2/19 - Skinned Pats
2/20 - Skinned Pats
2/22 - Cannon
2/23 - Cannon
3/8 - Waterville
3/9 - Cannon
3/14 - Sugarbush (day 60 overall)
3/15 - Smuggs
3/16 - Stowe
3/21 - skinned Pats
3/23 - Cannon (Powda!) Day 40 lift serve
3/24 - Pats peak
3/25 - Skinned Pats
3/30 - skinned Pats
4/2 - skinned Pats (day 30 skinning)
4/6 - Cannon
4/11- skinned Pats (day 70 overall)
4/12 - Waterville
4/13 - Cannon
4/20 - MOUNT BOHEMIA (lift serve 45)
5/25 - Killington
6/1 - Killington - month 9. ending with 75 overall, 47 lift serve and 31 days of skinning. Great year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*39.  June 2, 2019:  Snowbird.*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## Zand (Jun 2, 2019)

Final Count for 18-19

1. Sunday River 11/13 (7" powder)
2. Wachusett 11/18 (Opening weekend crunchies)
3. Wachusett 11/19 (Cream cheese pt 1)
4. Killington 11/20 (8" powder)
5. Wachusett 11/25 (Cream cheese pt 2)
6. Loon 11/27 (12" powder)
7. Sunday River 12/4 (Freeze-up day and windholds)
8. Wachusett 12/20 (Bad)
9. Wachusett 12/23 (Somehow much better AFTER 2" of rain)​10. Solitude 1/13 (Crusty)​11. Snowbird 1/14 (Crusty, but want to go back and really experience it)​12. Deer Valley 1/15 (Light snow...great runs in Daly Bowl)​13. Alta 1/16 (15" powder)​14. Sugarbush 1/21 (-15 degrees with 40 mph winds...fun!)​15. Mad River Glen 1/22 (wind slabs!)​16. Sugarbush 2/3 (Classic east coast rock-solid bump day)
17. Jay 2/4 (Cream cheese on naturals)​18. Burke 2/5 (Woods closed, primo spring conditions on open natural trails)​19. Sunday River 2/18 (Couple inches during day to freshen it up)​20. Sugarloaf 2/24 (Wind holds galore, 6ish inches of powder by end of day)​21. Sugarloaf 2/25 (14" powder, 1st run injury, 100something mph winds, radio tower destruction day)
22. Stratton 3/5 (Return from injury, 5" powder on hardpack in woods)
23. Sugarbush 3/10 (Dust on hardpack, Castlerock and Valley House only)
24. Stowe 3/11 (Couple fresh inches on a sweet soft base)
25. Smugglers Notch 3/12 (9" powder, then summit opened for ~18" powder from past 3 days)
26. Killington 3/24 (Spring conditions on south aspects, packed powder on north aspects)
27. Brighton 3/28 (Mostly crusty, softer off Snake Creek)
28. Alta 3/29 (22" powder)
29. Jackson Hole 3/30 (Dust on crust turns into springsanity part 1)
30. Jackson Hole 3/31 (Springsanity part 2)
31. Snowbird 4/1 (Clumpy chowder, springish Mineral Basin)
32. Alta 4/2 (2" paste skied nicely on hardpack)
33. Killington 5/27 (Sunny and warm Memorial Day, still great coverage)
34. Killington 6/2 (Birthday skiing, using up every last flake)

34 days this season, most since I was a sophomore in college. A few personal records/firsts

- 6 days in November (but it was one of the best Novembers ever so makes sense)
- First time skiing in Utah and Wyoming
- New ski areas: Solitude, Snowbird, Deer Valley, Alta, Brighton, Jackson Hole
- Longest season start to finish
- Latest last day 
- First June day
- Skied at 18 different areas, pretty sure that's a new record for me

24 days on Ikon Pass came out to ~$28 per day. 

I usually don't bother with Killington early season when it's just Rime, but if they get open by the 20th of October I might have to do it to shatter my shortest offseason record. 

November: 6
December: 3
January: 6
February: 6
March: 9
April: 2
May: 1
June: 1

Wachusett: 5
Killington: 4
Sunday River: 3
Alta: 3
Sugarbush: 3
Snowbird: 2
Jackson Hole: 2
Sugarloaf: 2
Loon: 1
Solitude: 1
Deer Valley: 1
Brighton: 1
Mad River Glen: 1
Jay Peak: 1
Burke: 1
Stratton: 1
Stowe: 1
Smugglers Notch: 1

​


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2019)

Zand said:


> Final Count for 18-19
> 
> 1. Sunday River 11/13 (7" powder)
> 2. Wachusett 11/18 (Opening weekend crunchies)
> ...



Nice.  There is this place called Tuckerman Ravine that is still going.


----------



## Zand (Jun 2, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice.  There is this place called Tuckerman Ravine that is still going.



I'm not sure I could make it to the bottom of the bowl without dropping dead, nevermind the top. Lol...maybe this will be the summer I finally get in better shape so next time I go to Alta I can ski the fun stuff.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 2, 2019)

Zand said:


> I'm not sure I could make it to the bottom of the bowl without dropping dead, nevermind the top. Lol...maybe this will be the summer I finally get in better shape so next time I go to Alta I can ski the fun stuff.



Well you could drive up the auto road and ski the snowfields. Been meaning to get up there one Memorial day for the official "Slackfest"


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Well you could drive up the auto road and ski the snowfields. Been meaning to get up there one Memorial day for the official "Slackfest"



:lol:  I was also going to suggest that.  I did two trips up the Auto Road for skiing and both were AWESOME!


----------



## Zand (Jun 3, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:  I was also going to suggest that.  I did two trips up the Auto Road for skiing and both were AWESOME!



I didn't realize there was still that much snow up there. IDK... I'm pretty content knowing the offseason has started lol.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2019)

Zand said:


> I didn't realize there was still that much snow up there. IDK... I'm pretty content knowing the offseason has started lol.



Looks like there is still "some" snow.  

https://www.mountwashington.org/premium-content/webcam-videos/ravines.aspx


----------



## Zand (Jun 4, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like there is still "some" snow.
> 
> https://www.mountwashington.org/premium-content/webcam-videos/ravines.aspx



That's what I was trying to figure out... if you're not in Tucks, it looks like there's just small patches everywhere else.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2019)

Recent footage from "Airplane" looks like a very long, continuous run.  My understanding is accessing the Great Gulf terrain once the auto road opens is far less strenuous than hiking to Tuckerman.  Probably explains why the footage I see shows Airplane full of moguls. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Jun 4, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Recent footage from "Airplane" looks like a very long, continuous run.  My understanding is accessing the Great Gulf terrain once the auto road opens is far less strenuous than hiking to Tuckerman.  Probably explains why the footage I see shows Airplane full of moguls.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Do you have any links to maps of the different skiable areas? All I know on Mt Washington when I look at it is Tucks. I always see all the different names but have never put them together with a map.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2019)

I don't.  I just follow a Backcountry skiing group on Facebook that posts Great Gulf trip reports frequently.  I do know there are guide books that cover most all of the ski routes in the Presidential range. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2019)

You could also go earn some turns on Katahdin. Snapped this photo from Millinocket about ten minutes ago. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 6, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> You could also go earn some turns on Katahdin. Snapped this photo from Millinocket about ten minutes ago. View attachment 25317
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Can you drive into the park yet? From roaring brook it would be okay to get up there to ski


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2019)

No idea.  Was in town for work at the hospital.  Don't really know Baxter operations well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Can you drive into the park yet? From roaring brook it would be okay to get up there to ski
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



https://baxterstatepark.org/2019/04/22/join-our-annual-earth-day-litter-patrol-event-saturday-may-4/

Looks like no trails yet.  Here is their main page:  https://baxterstatepark.org/


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*40.  June 8, 2019:  Snowbird.*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*41.  June 9, 2019:  Snowbird*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 23, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*42.  June 16, 2019:  Snowbird
43.  June 23, 2019 (!):  Snowbird*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2019)

Fairly average season for me 35 days. A bit less variety, no new areas.  Not too much pow, good amount of nordic.

Day 01 - 11/16/18 - Harvey Woods - Lower Yellow Night Grooming Glop
Day 02 - 11/17/18 - Gore Mountain - Opening Day Natural Summit Adventure
Day 03 - 11/18/18 - Harvey Woods - Complete Green, Yellow, Red Trackout 2x
Day 04 - 11/23/18 - Harvey Woods - Full Yellow, Nice 3" new.
Day 05 - 11/24/18 - Gore Mountain - Dark Side on Natural, boot meltdown. HW: Complete Green, Yellow, Red.
Day 06 - 11/30/18 - Return to Magic - Crazy drive for good snow - remains of Bruce
Day 07 - 12/09/18 - The Plattekill Visit
Day 08 - 12/24/18 - Hunter North Opens
Day 09 - 01/05/19 - NYSkiBlog's 7th Annual Meeting at Plattekill
Day 10 - 01/07/19 - Red Yellow Nordic Mashup with BRLKED
Day 11 - 01/08/19 - Gore Mountain - 3 inches Birthday POW with Duck
Day 12 - 01/11/19 - Harvey Woods - 2 Hills and a Lower Yellow
Day 13 - 01/12/19 - Harvey Woods, Garnet Hill, The HURT Race, Siamese Wilderness 
Day 14 - 01/13/19 - Harvey Woods - full trackout, North Creek Ski Bowl
Day 15 - 01/19/19 - Plattekill PM
Day 16 - 01/20/19 - Plattekill Harper
Day 17 - 02/01/19 - Plattekill Friday
Day 18 - 02/02/19 - Burnt Ridge and Harvey Woods (half track)
Day 19 - 02/03/19 - Burnt Ridge and Gore Mountain
Day 20 - 02/15/19 - Ski Bowl, Burnt Ridge, Rabbit Pond and Becks
Day 21 - 02/16/19 - Gore Mountain Up Top
Day 22 - 02/17/19 - Return to Smuggs
Day 23 - 02/18/19 - Harvey Woods 2x trackout - 5 inches pow
Day 24 - 03/02/19 - Burnt Ridge Trees with Ed. Was awesome, nobody believe it + Harvey Woods full trackout.
Day 25 - 03/03/19 - Plattekill Trees off Overlook with Icecoastchef, Chris and the new guy.
Day 26 - 03/08/19 - Plattekill Fresh 5 Days After
Day 27 - 03/22/19 - Gore Mountain Snow Day 6 inches
Day 28 - 03/23/19 - Gore Mountain Windhold and Harvey Woods
Day 29 - 03/24/19 - Burnt Ridge Trees All Day Long
Day 30 - 03/30/19 - Plattekill Bell-to-Bell Plunge Bumps
Day 31 - 04/03/19 - Harvey Woods Lower Yellow Night Crust Fest
Day 32 - 04/04/19 - Gore Mountain Almost Spring
Day 33 - 04/05/19 - Gore Mountain Not Quite Spring + Harvey Woods Nighttime Upper Yellow - 3 inches new pow
Day 34 - 04/06/19 - Gore Mountain Manky Trees with Neve, Harvey Woods Red 2x Trackout
Day 35 - 05/19/19 - Killy Closer


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*44.  June 29, 2019:  Snowbird!*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 4, 2019)

thetrailboss said:


> You all know the drill....
> 
> 1.  November 17, 2018:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  November 23, 2018:  Alta with the daughter (opening day).
> ...



*45.  July 4, 2019:  Snowbird (Ski Lines and Tan Lines!!!!!!)*



The Mrs. Tally:  

1.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)
2.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
3.  December 16, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 23, 2018:  Alta (first time in Catherine's)
5.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
6.  January 6, 2019:  Alta (BIG Powder Day!)
7.  February 10, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
9.  February 17, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)
10. February 18, 2019:  Alta 
11. February 20, 2019:  Snowbird Retreat
12. February 24, 2019:  Alta
13.  March 16, 2019:  Deer Valley
14.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado

My daughter:  21 days

1.  November 23, 2018: Alta
2.  November 24, 2018:  Snowbird
3.  December 2, 2018:  Alta
4.  December 9, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
5.  December 16, 2018:  Snowbird Camp
6.  December 23, 2018:  Snowbird Camp (Mineral Basin!)
7.  December 29, 2018:  Brighton (night)
8.  January 3, 2019:  Brighton (night)
9.  January 6, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (DEEP Powder!)
10.  January 14, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
11.  January 24, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
12.  January 31, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
13.  February 3, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Superb Owl Powder Day)
14.  February 8, 2019:  Brighton (night)
15.  February 10, 2019:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day)
16.  February 14, 2019:  Brighton (school day)
17.  February 24, 2019:  Snowbird Camp
18.  March 17, 2019:  Snowbird
19.  March 24, 2019:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)
20.  April 6, 2019:  Snowmass, Colorado
21.  April 14, 2019:  Alta (Powder Day!)


----------



## Dickc (Jul 4, 2019)

OK, it's after July 1.  When does the 2018-2019 season end and the 2019-2020 season start?

Either way I am at Zero due to major surgery and injury.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 4, 2019)

Dickc said:


> OK, it's after July 1.  When does the 2018-2019 season end and the 2019-2020 season start?
> 
> Either way I am at Zero due to major surgery and injury.



FWIW lift served here in Utah is now done for 2018-2019.


----------



## skef (Jul 13, 2019)

Just 21 days this season. Not enough!

1. November 20: Loon
2. November 25: Loon
3. December 26: Loon
4. December 27: Sunday River
5. January 10: Sunday River
6. January 19: Burke
7. January 20: Burke
8. January 29: Loon
9. February 17: Whistler Blackcomb
10. February 18: Whistler Blackcomb
11. February 19: Whistler Blackcomb
12. February 20: Whistler Blackcomb
13. February 21: Whistler Blackcomb
14. February 22: Whistler Blackcomb
15. March 16: Loon
16. March 17: Sunday River
17. March 24: Sunday River
18. March 31: Sunapee
19. April 7: Stowe
20. April 21: Sunday River
21. May 18: Killington




More pics and commentary @ skef.blog.


----------



## 180 (Sep 5, 2019)

Finished my Season September 1 at Mt Buller. Personal Best by a large margin, 110 days, 12 months and counting...

OCT 19th Killington
3 week break for Hernia Surgery
17-Nov
hunter
wow powder
18
hunter
20
Hunter
21
Hunter
22
Hunter
23
Hunter
24
Killington World Cup
25
Killington World Cup
27
Killington Powder
1-Dec
Killington OL DF Poweder Taxi
2-Dec
Hunter
8
hunter
9
hunter
19
Winter Park US Selections bumps bumps bumps
20
winter park
21
Winter Park
21
Winter Park
22
Winter Park
23
hunter
24
hunter
25
hunter
28
hunter
29
steamboat
30
steamboat
31
steamboat
1-Jan
steamboat
2
steamboat
3
steamboat
4
steamboat
5
steamboat
6
steamboat
7
steamboat
powder day
12
hunter
13
hunter
17
Lake Placid\ Whiteface\ World Cup kingsbury fail
18
Lake Placid summit awesome
19
Lake Placid
20
Lake Placid
25
hunter Shea Half day
26
hunter
27
hunter
1-Feb
stratton NORAM woods not bad
2
stratton
3
stratton
7
plattekill
Kenny Sunny
8
hunter
4 runs mushy
9
Val St Com Noram
10
VSC
16
Hunter
17
Hunter
21
steamboat Noram
22
steamboat
23
steamboat
24
steamboat
25
steamboat
26
steamboat
27
A Basin
Winter Park
1-Mar
Winter Park
2
Winter Park dumpage
3
Winter Park
4
Winter Park
9
hunter
10
hunter
11
hunter am belleayre pm
14
canon
15
Waterville - US Nationals
16
Waterville
17
Waterville
20
sundown
22
hunter 6" wet
23
plattekill 18"
24
hunter bump
29
hunter
30
hunter
31
hunter
5-Apr
Killington
6
killington
BMMC
7
killington
12
killlington
13
killlington
14
killlington
18
killlington
19
passover
26
Hunter hike Ike
27
killlington
28
killlington
3
Hunter hike Ike
4-May
killlington
5
killlington
11
killlington
12
killlington
17
killlington
18
killlington
19
killlington
24
killlington
25
killlington
26
killlington
27
killlington
1-Jun
killington
2
killington
13-Jul
Mammoth
14-Jul
Mammoth
26-Aug
Perisher
27-Aug
Perisher
28-Aug
Perisher
30-Aug
Mt Buller
31-Aug
Mt Buller
1-Sep
Mt Buller


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 9, 2019)

180 said:


> Finished my Season September 1 at Mt Buller. Personal Best by a large margin, 110 days, 12 months and counting...



Nice season! Australia is hardcore.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 16, 2019)

I finally got around to posting about my 2018/2019 season.  I was very happy with it.  It was my longest season and most ski day (34) season since I broke my leg in 2013.  I started in November on Black Friday at Belleayre and finished on April 1st at Mountain Creek.  I could have got one more day at Mountain Creek because they were open for another week.  I thought about going but at the time I felt like I was done,  I kind of regret not going one more time now.  It's not often you can ski in Jersey in April.

I've just started having skiing dreams again in the last couple of weeks so it's time.  Hopefully another month or so I can start my season, probably at Belleayre.


----------



## Xcreamus (Nov 5, 2019)

Only skied Sugarbush.   But I did get in 135 days, so it isn't all that bad.


----------



## abc (Nov 11, 2019)

Xcreamus said:


> Only skied Sugarbush.   But I did get in 135 days, so it isn't all that bad.


135 days in Sugarbush... now that's dedication!


----------

